# i was told cobalt blue??



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

just checking on what you guys might thnk this juvi is ?? i was told cobalt blue but im still not sure having googled photos of it...

thanks in advance.


----------



## steve_58 (Jan 20, 2009)

Don't look like a cobalt blue to me. Mine have no black markings anywhere on them and mine are much deeper blue. I say it is'nt but i could be wrong.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I believe it's a Pseudotropheus socolofi, pretty easy to get confused but cobalts do not have the black marking... check it out here http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=919


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Baby P. socolofi coming out of the juvie barred pattern.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

thankyou guys.. and pleasently suprised as this seems to be a good looking and very community friendly species that I have got...i never believe what my lfs say because they are always wrong.


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

It'll fill out a bit, too.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

What's the latin name the fish was sold to you as? Cobalt blue is a common name. P. socofoli used to be called cobalt blue (but not cobalt blue zebra) when they first became available here many years ago. It also went under the name of eduardi or P. eduardi. What is the common name of a P. socofoli today, by the way?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

There isn't really a common name for socolofi that I'm aware of. Albinos are usually called "snowflakes" in stores.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a Cobalt blue and he doesn't have any black markings either as someone stated earlier. He's solid blue...almost neon.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

srook23 said:


> I have a Cobalt blue and he doesn't have any black markings either as someone stated earlier. He's solid blue...almost neon.


Without a picture of yours srook23, it's hard to be positive, but you are probably refering to Metriaclima callainos commonly called a Cobalt Zebra, and the way I understand the OP that is what the Ps. socofoli was presumed to be.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh, I wasn't questioning mine. I know what he is. I was just saying what a Cobalt blue zebra looks like...at least the one I have.


----------



## rsracer (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey all,

I just came across this thread. I also have 2 cobalt blues. i was wondering if there is anyway for me to physically tell the sexes apart. I've been told i could possibly have fry at some point so i was just hoping i could check on my sexes.


----------

